# Tethering android phone to the Prime



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has found an easy/easier way to tether their android phone's wifi to the Prime.

Pdanet for tablet seems abit too "bothersome"...


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wifi tether

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

I tried Wifi tether, but my Prime does not pick it up...


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Word is ad-hoc doesn't work. Switch off ad-hoc and all is good.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Infrastructure mode only, works just fine on my tablet


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

patis11 said:


> I tried Wifi tether, but my Prime does not pick it up...


Works for me

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

wera750 said:


> Works for me
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Can you quickly walk through those steps for me for both the settings on the prime and the wifi tether app?


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok it works now. My dumb$ss figured it out. Awesome.

1 download wifi tether http://code.google.c.../downloads/list 
I got the beta 11 version (fyi)

2 installed on android phone.

3.open wifi tether

4 go to settings on wifi tether screen (on your phone)

5. hit change device profile. Depending on your phone you'll have to pick "something"

6. go to change setup method, and look for Softap (master). If you don't see it come up then go back to step 5 and pick another phone until you end up eventually seeing softap (master).

7 hit tether

8 voila...your Prime should pick it up.

Works with my ICS TFPrime no problems.


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

Open Garden works for me.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

CM7 based ROMs using the built in tether app.

Sent from my cellular telephone using magic


----------

